# 4.0 W8 vs the 4.2 V8 How come it makes such less power?>???



## fiorya (Jan 23, 2002)

I was just reading the spec on the V8 4.2 L engine in the audi S4 Cabriolet.
4.2-liter V8 Engine, 340 horsepower 302 lb ft torque
Now i thought that the Passat W8 made 280 hp? For being a 4.0L motor, that seems like a lot less than the V for a small difference in displacement.
Anyone know why this is? Why does the W8 not perform closer to the V8? Not even 300hp!

Just ratioing the Displc. with the audi as the baseline,
the Passat should make 320+ !!



_Modified by fiorya at 5:01 PM 4-27-2004_


----------



## Lecale (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: 4.0 W8 vs the 4.2 V8 How come it makes such less power?>??? (fiorya)*

It all depends on how they tune it from the factory. I've _heard_ that a chip and exhaust brings the W8 up to 300hp.


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: 4.0 W8 vs the 4.2 V8 How come it makes such less power?>??? (Lecale)*

marketing....
why would VAG make a passat for 40k that puts out 340hp and a S4 for 50k+ that has the same performance numbers?
no one would pay the premium. ok, not many people would!


----------



## jeffsu350 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: 4.0 W8 vs the 4.2 V8 How come it makes such less power?>??? (Lecale)*

lecale, where did u hear this, and what chip where they using. This makes a new exhust sound worth all the money. i already have it chipped


----------



## Lecale (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: 4.0 W8 vs the 4.2 V8 How come it makes such less power?>??? (jeffsu350)*

I heard it here on the boards. Don't know much about it but you can probably dig up some info.


----------

